# Pairs and groups of Male Mice- Bristol, Southampton and Exeter



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is a home-run rodent rescue based in Bristol.

If you are interested in adopting any of these mice please email us for an adoption form.

All applicants are required to complete an adoption form and pass a homecheck. Thank you for your understanding.

Contact details
Website:mickelmarshmouse
Email: mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE
Number of groups: 6

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1yr
Name(s): Badger and Voley
Colours: Black with white and Agouti.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner had to go into hospital.
Temperament: Badger especially is very inquisitive.
Both boys are now happy to be handled and would like a home where they can spend lots of time outside of the cage.
Medical problems: None apparent

















Group: 2
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1yr
Name(s): Chip and Dale
Colours: Silver Agouti with white and Tan with white. 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Transferred from another rescue.
Temperament: Very friendly and happy to be handled.
Medical problems: None apparent.

















Group: 3
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1yr
Name(s): Bruce and Samson
Colours: Both Tan with white. Easy to tell apart.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner became overwhelmed with animals.
Temperament: Both of these boys love people and look forward to cuddle time.
Medical problems: None apparent









Group: 4
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 4mth
Name(s): Phantom and Philip
Colours: Black with White and Agouti with White. 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner became unable to care for them.
Temperament: Still a bit shy at the moment. They would benefit from regular handling.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: These boys would need to live in a cage with very narrow bars, as Philip is particularly small.

















Group: 5
Number of animals: 3
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 3mth
Name(s): Domino, Benvolio and Ceelo
Colours: White with Black, Black with White and Golden Agouti with White. 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Accidental Litter
Temperament: Domino is very outgoing, the other two boys are still a little nervous. They would benefit from regular handling.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: These boys would need to live in a cage with very narrow bars, as Ceelo is particularly small.

















Group: 6
Number of animals: 4
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 3mth
Name(s): Athos, Porthos, Aramis and d'Artagnan
Colours: Siamese and Chocolate with White. 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner could no-longer care for them.
Temperament: All very friendly and nosey boys that like to know what is going on around them.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: These boys are the larger 'show-type' mice.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These boys are still looking for new homes.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Omg I love the last three groups is there any way you could rehome to nottinghamshire ?


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

I may be able to arrange transport in March for these boys. If you could send me a PM with your email address I can send you an adoption form to fill in and we can go from there.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ive PM'ed you


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Ceelo has sadly passed away. 
The other boys are still looking for new homes.

We also have some new groups of boys waiting for homes as well. More information about them to follow.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Domino and Benvolio have now gone to their new home. 

We still have many other male mice looking for homes:
5x Pairs
1x Trio
2x Groups of Four
1x Group of Five or a Pair and a Trio

We also have a waiting list for people looking to adopt female mice.

If you would be interested in adopting some males or joining the waiting list for females please email us for an adoption form.


----------



## Martha39 (Mar 15, 2012)

All applicants are required to complete an adoption form and pass a homecheck. Thank you for your understanding.


----------

